# Taking on the Institutes



## Michael (Nov 3, 2009)

This week I'm starting an 8-month journey through the Institutes led by the elders of my church. It'll be my first time going cover to cover. The elders have questions for us to answer at the end of each section. I plan on keeping track of everything at my new blog. 

If you are so inclined, please pray that I persevere this study!

P.S. Yes, I am very aware of Reformation 21's _Blogging the Institutes_ and will no doubt be gleaning what I can from their commentary.


----------



## passingpilgrim (Nov 3, 2009)

That's awesome. I hope the Journey is greatly blessed. Is this something church wide or small group elective type setting?


----------



## Michael (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks! The study came about as a way of encouraging the education of some of our reformed brethren overseas in the Philippines. It was also offered to our congregation for whomever wanted to participate. We are sort of guinea pigs, the first pass if you will. From here the intention is that the study will be improved upon and offered on the church website for a wider audience.


----------

